# Fleas and Broken Images Replaced With Cherry Blossoms!



## Jeremy (Apr 2, 2017)

The fleas are gone and the collectibles are back to normal.  April Fool's Day is over.  This year's prank, for possibly the first time in TBT's history, had many people fooled.  As it turns out, the collectibles weren't broken and the "fight" between Justin and Oblivia was completely staged!  Always be skeptical about what happens on April 1st!

To remember this historic April Fool's Day prank, we are now selling commemorative flea collectibles in the shop for 15 bells.  Don't worry, this time the fleas are securely contained in a proper collectible border to avoid the mass infestation we experienced yesterday.  As you can see, each flea is happily floating among the clouds, looking down upon its fooled victims. 





While it may be tough admitting to being fooled, we hope the new cherry blossom tree will ease the pain.  This is the first year TBT's tree has bloomed cherry blossoms and it will last a little over a week in concurrence with Animal Crossing's Cherry Blossom Festival.  Thanks to Laudine for creating this version of our tree.  And thanks to everyone who participated in yesterday's shenanigans, wether you were a participant, skeptic, or victim!


*The most divisive topping.*


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Apr 2, 2017)

WHAT!!!! Oh my god, that was terrible!!!!
Waiting for this thread to turn into a freak-out fest...
And yes, I will admit that I was fooled.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 2, 2017)

Right, only it's been the 2nd for many hours now.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 2, 2017)

Also, if you still see broken images, try hard refreshing your browser (google how to do it with the browser you use if you're not sure).  Otherwise, it will fix itself on its own over time once your browser decides to reload them.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 2, 2017)

cue the whining about "taking it too far"


----------



## Crash (Apr 2, 2017)

10/10 prank, staff :') that cherry blossom tree is so pretty omg


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 2, 2017)

reported, this was very innappropriate

also im not buying that flea


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 2, 2017)

o no wat a surprise so unexpected


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks for the fleas but why can't I have more than one?


----------



## Locket (Apr 2, 2017)

dangit

i don't have 15 bells 

someone get it for me i need it 

i remember last year you got people who bought a watch thingy got "banned" for time traveling

that was fun


----------



## Jacob (Apr 2, 2017)

that was a lot





got me good


----------



## sej (Apr 2, 2017)

wow gd prank u got me so gd


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh em gee I was so fooled...


----------



## Locket (Apr 2, 2017)

guys stop sending me bells i'm in the negatives >.<

can't accept donations


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 2, 2017)

WHAT!? Flea Collectibles!!! And Cherry Blossom Tree!?

*SWEET!!*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait. The broken images was a prank?


----------



## seliph (Apr 2, 2017)

Jeremy said:


> (google how to do it with the browser you use if you're not sure).



ctrl + f5 lads


----------



## cIementine (Apr 2, 2017)

diddly darn, u really got me again this year guys!! dang, the forum is in anarchy these days.
tho i still think the wierd dolls were a better prank sorry

love the cherry blossom tree


----------



## Peter (Apr 2, 2017)

Laudine the cherry blossom looks beautiful you are a goddess among us mortals


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 2, 2017)

Locket said:


> dangit
> 
> i don't have 15 bells
> 
> someone get it for me i need it [/SIZE]



http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=COLLECTIBLESORRY


----------



## Flare (Apr 2, 2017)

Bummer.

I was just gonna send a Spongebob "Pizza Delivery" transcript! D:

Ah well, guess the prank was good.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 2, 2017)

Okay , considering the "COLLECTIBLES TAKE TIME FROM FAMILIES" from Justin i expected this to be a joke , but good job guys , you seriously fooled me real hard :'D I thought even collectibles would dissapear!

And also : I loooove the cherry blossom tree  Not only because i like Pink but also because it looks pretty good and fitting for this month!


----------



## seliph (Apr 2, 2017)

Can we leave the tree like this btw


----------



## Locket (Apr 2, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=COLLECTIBLESORRY



i still don't have enough but i am closer to being out of the negativse


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 2, 2017)

i caved to the fleas


----------



## Bowie (Apr 2, 2017)

Yay! I was seriously worried for a while there.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm going to get my butt chewed out and people are going to call me names, but whatever. I'm speaking my mind. I think that was too far.


----------



## seliph (Apr 2, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I'm going to get my butt chewed out and people are going to call me names, but whatever. I'm speaking my mind. I think that was too far.



Genuine question here but which part was too far? The collectibles or the fight?


----------



## Samansu (Apr 2, 2017)

Wasn't fooled and I mostly thought it was lame... Ah well! Back to selling off my collectibles! ^-^


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 2, 2017)

That was too good to be true. The fact that Justin was openly cussing, Oblivia arguing with him and Jake 'quiting' made it too obvious that it was a prank.

Good try but this Sensai isn't fooled that easily!


----------



## Tensu (Apr 2, 2017)

just a prank bruh


----------



## Bcat (Apr 2, 2017)

gyro said:


> Genuine question here but which part was too far? The collectibles or the fight?



Mainly the fight. I tend to trust people for their word,(my mistake) I felt very confused and upset not sure who or what to believe.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 2, 2017)

wow, now I look really stupid. you guys really had me going. I've never been fooled by an April Fool's prank until now, GGWP!

Tbh I didn't even think the possibility of it being a joke was FLEASable (I'm sorry)


----------



## seliph (Apr 2, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Mainly the fight. I tend to trust people for their word,(my mistake) I felt very confused and upset not sure who or what to believe.



Imo the whole "people take time away from their families!" thing made it reeeeal obvious but the start of it made me like "well I wish I didn't have feelings"


----------



## Bcat (Apr 2, 2017)

gyro said:


> Imo the whole "people take time away from their families!" thing made it reeeeal obvious but the start of it made me like "well I wish I didn't have feelings"



Honestly I should have been more skeptical and used critical thinking and now I'm embarrassed.


----------



## Chicha (Apr 2, 2017)

Lmaooo that was great! Had me fooled. 

At least those fleas are under control.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 2, 2017)

I never saw a fight anywhere, just cute fleas falling from the sky while I went about my TBT business, and my items temporarily turned into fleas, and I thought it was funny because I knew what day it was. Bought that commemorative flea right away.


----------



## seliph (Apr 2, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Honestly I should have been more skeptical and used critical thinking and now I'm embarrassed.



Yeah like Justin swearing would have made a lock + delete immediately but I'm still also like How Dare You Make Me Feel Hissssss


----------



## Chicha (Apr 2, 2017)

Would anyone like a flea btw? 


Nevermind, they can't be gifted.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 2, 2017)

I think the length of time it took to clear up was what fooled me. If it were a joke I thought it would be over way sooner.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 2, 2017)

Ooh. The broken collectibles was a setup. You really had me fooled.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Apr 2, 2017)

Wow I was so fooled omg totally tricked whoa


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 2, 2017)

Fake News


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 2, 2017)

the cherry tree is magnificent!!!

not sure I want the flea.  it's.. a flea...


----------



## Cress (Apr 2, 2017)

But... how are people supposed to see the entire BAN?ZELDA doctrine now?


Spoiler: At least there's photographic evidence of its glory


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

Please allow us to both buy more than one and send them to people.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 2, 2017)

How generous of you. I've always wanted a flea, thanks!


----------



## Locket (Apr 2, 2017)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> But... how are people supposed to see the entire BAN•ZELDA doctrine now?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: At least there's photographic evidence of its glory


but its a broken image 

it's glorious


Vaati said:


> Please allow us to both buy more than one and send them to people.



i agree


----------



## roseflower (Apr 2, 2017)

Wow the cherry tree is beautiful <3 Thanks for the flea


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

At least I got a screenshot of the madness here... http://i.imgur.com/ovHTmd8.png


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 2, 2017)

that was beautiful

thank you so much for that temporary tbt apocolypse, and the flea

you should let them at least be giftable though


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 2, 2017)

Thank you for fixing the collectibles quick. I never knew it was going to take that short.


----------



## Franny (Apr 2, 2017)

more fleas please


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

aw its unique? whats the point of fleas if you cant spread the plague?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 2, 2017)

also don't know if anyone else is experiencing this but some collectibles still aren't appearing right (ice cream swirls, tasty cakes, mittens)

unless it's just my device


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 2, 2017)

The flea is now giftable, but it will remain unique.  There's a chance we might change this later, but not while it's in the shop.



Lucanosa said:


> also don't know if anyone else is experiencing this but some collectibles still aren't appearing right (ice cream swirls, tasty cakes, mittens)
> 
> unless it's just my device



You may need to hard refresh whenever it tries to load a new image that previously loaded as a broken one on your device.  If you're using a mobile device, a lot of the browsers hard refresh by just refreshing the page twice in a row.


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

Jeremy said:


> The flea is now giftable, but it will remain unique.  There's a chance we might change this later, but not while it's in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> You may need to hard refresh whenever it tries to load a new image that previously loaded as a broken one on your device.  If you're using a mobile device, a lot of the browsers hard refresh by just refreshing the page twice in a row.



Why thank you, I shall spread the infection of flea now


----------



## Araie (Apr 2, 2017)

GG, staff. GG.

By the way, beautiful cherry blossom tree Laudine.


----------



## Locket (Apr 2, 2017)

Vaati said:


> Why thank you, I shall spread the infection of flea now



_itch_


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 2, 2017)

Please tell me we're gonna have falling petals at some point of the Cherry Blossom Festival!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

Jeremy said:


> Always be skeptical about what happens on April 1st!



or early April 2nd for that matter


----------



## pandapples (Apr 2, 2017)

The tree is so pretty! I wish it could stay the whole spring ;-;


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

also, I still stand by being glad for the staff upholding the April Fool's tradition of making people miserable


----------



## Flare (Apr 2, 2017)

IF Easter wasn't cancelled, I would've gifted an egg with the Hop movie script. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Course... only if the text issue was there.


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

if you want more than one flea, I'm running a trading service here!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

how is it tradable yet unique at the same time, choose  *one*


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

also, looking at the collectible

fleaInTheClouds.png

great file name


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2017)

Extending the joke beyond april fools was a bit uncalled for .-.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 2, 2017)

called this being fake and the flea collectible just sayin'

wonderful acting job by the lot of you, you all deserve an emmy


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 2, 2017)

I also noticed how the code COLLECTIBLESORRY gave you 15 bells and the flea is 15 bells! truly a way to don't lose bells ?o?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

Taiko said:


> I also noticed how the code COLLECTIBLESORRY gave you 15 bells and the flea is 15 bells! truly a way to don't lose bells ?o?



except when you send someone 50 bells for making replacement collectibles

NO REGRETS


----------



## Corrie (Apr 2, 2017)

The sakura blosson tree is so gorgeous!<3 
Also lmao at the flea being a collectible now.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 2, 2017)

Jeremy said:


> the "fight" between Justin and Oblivia was completely staged!



Wow yeah no **** nobody could tell that it was staged!

That was by far one of the most pathetic attempts at a prank that I've seen. Pranks are supposed to be funny; this was not.

There's a reason April Fool's day is literal cancer.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2017)

What a lovely flea. 10/10 staff.  XD


----------



## Trundle (Apr 2, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Wow yeah no **** nobody could tell that it was staged!
> 
> That was by far one of the most pathetic attempts at a prank that I've seen. Pranks are supposed to be funny; this was not.
> 
> There's a reason April Fool's day is literal cancer.



are you kitten it was just funny and harmless bickering meow wow


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

honestly though, did we even *need* an April Fool's prank when we already have literal fools in the American administration running the White House?

also, on fools: shout out to all the Brexit peeps


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 2, 2017)

I still want falling petals later this week.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> also, on fools: shout out to all the Brexit peeps



Heya! British citizen who had no say here!


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

Dang you guys are more political here than ever...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Heya! British citizen who had no say here!



tbf just for clarification, I'm talking about anyone having to deal with that nonsense

not just the ones who voted for it


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 2, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> tbf just for clarification, I'm talking about anyone having to deal with that nonsense
> 
> not just the ones who voted for it



Lol, I know


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 2, 2017)

oh I was hoping from the title of this thread that the flea would turn into a cherry blossom...


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

Vaati said:


> Dang you guys are more political here than ever...



tbt always finds a way to squeeze in some politics!


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 2, 2017)

That cherry blossom tree is gorgeous Laudine!!

I'm glad the public fighting and meltdowns weren't real. I was hoping, but I've seen some good people crack when things go to **** and anything can happen after that.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> tbt always finds a way to squeeze in some politics!



I can't wait for this garbage political era to end


----------



## Locket (Apr 2, 2017)

my "view first unread" button is broken

i use it a lot and its driving me crasy >.<


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 2, 2017)

Flare said:


> IF Easter wasn't cancelled, I would've gifted an egg with the Hop movie script. :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Course... only if the text issue was there.



easter was cancelled?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

I still find it funny that the "argument" broke out because of my "we should edit the banner" ****post

like what if nobody was blaming the staff collectively? how would Justin have staged his act then? would he have just gone straight to "attacking" Oblivia without any provocation?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2017)

A flea, though?  I really don't know why I bought it lol.


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> A flea, though?  I really don't know why I bought it lol.



Cause deep down you know you like them fleas


----------



## Laudine (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm so glad you guys liked the new tree!  Thanks to Thunder too for allowing me to use his colour scheme. If he didn't, I had a feeling the tree would turn into a neon pink mess, haha.

I personally had fun with the April Fools joke, Justin's and Oblivia's fight made me chuckle the entire time  People's exchanges throughout the apocalypse were a blast to read as well. Plus the fleas! Who don't love fleas??


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

Laudine said:


> I'm so glad you guys liked the new tree!  Thanks to Thunder too for allowing me to use his colour scheme. If he didn't, I had a feeling the tree would turn into a neon pink mess, haha.



honestly, this sounds like an improvement


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 2, 2017)

gdi, my first assumption about the broken images being a prank was right

On the upside, I love the new cherry blossom tree


----------



## Laudine (Apr 2, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> honestly, this sounds like an improvement



Hm, should we just use my first attempt instead?


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 2, 2017)

Laudine said:


> Hm, should we just use my first attempt instead?



With a bit more glitter/sparkles/rainbow, yes please!!


----------



## Byngo (Apr 2, 2017)

Laudine said:


> Hm, should we just use my first attempt instead?



can this be a permanent theme option??


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 2, 2017)

Also, that was my 1,000 post!


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 2, 2017)

Geez. Had me like a fool. I thought for a second the prank was real (considering it was April 2 yesterday in my time, I hadn't considered it was still April Fool's day in other places lmao)
The sakura tree is so lovely!!! Wish it stayed a bit longer. <3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

Laudine said:


> Hm, should we just use my first attempt instead?



The BeSo♥︎ee
Forcute

I'd say yes


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2017)

APRIL F00LZ XD


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

Jake said:


> APRIL F00LZ XD



You're late.


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 2, 2017)

I never saw the fight!  Imiss all the fun!
But I did notice and LOVE that sweet cherry tree, Laudine! ❤ Awesome art, as always!!!

oh ... and I LOVE my tiny little flea!!


----------



## N e s s (Apr 2, 2017)

Whats this about a fake fight?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

N e s s said:


> Whats this about a fake fight?



APRIL FOOLS

there was no fake fight


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 2, 2017)

N e s s said:


> Whats this about a fake fight?



In this thread http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?413573-April-Fool-s-Update

Posts 31, 38, 47, 69, and 99 are the big ones.


----------



## N e s s (Apr 2, 2017)

amanda1983 said:


> In this thread http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?413573-April-Fool-s-Update
> 
> Posts 31, 38, 47, 69, and 99 are the big ones.



lol, Justin's posts are obvious after he talks about people's families for collectibles


----------



## Justin (Apr 2, 2017)

N e s s said:


> lol, Justin's posts are obvious after he talks about people's families for collectibles



I was afraid people took the first one too seriously haha. Had to drive it off a cliff just in case.

...I mean, think about THEIR FAMILIES !!!


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

Justin said:


> I was afraid people took the first one too seriously haha. Had to drive it off a cliff just in case.
> 
> ...I mean, think about THEIR FAMILIES !!!



Psst, hey Justin! Can you please secretly make the fleas not unique? Thanks!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Apr 2, 2017)

I think Justin and Oblivia deserve awards for their fantastic acting skills! The Golden Flea Award for best April Fools' Acting!


----------



## N a t (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks so much for making the super adorable and funny flea collectibles, guys! And for making them available after the event. I only got to log in once yesterday, but still got to catch a flea before they all hopped away.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 3, 2017)

I missed the fake fight, but I figured collectibles would come back in a day or two. You should try some other fun bug collectibles too. I would totally buy a scorpion collectible.


----------



## Pinkbell (Apr 3, 2017)

Aww I missed the fight.. but the whole flea thing was pretty funny!


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> You should try some other fun bug collectibles too. I would totally buy a scorpion collectible.


Agreed, they should definitely introduced both Scorpion and Tarantula collectibles.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 3, 2017)

What was the argument?? ;;


----------



## Amilee (Apr 3, 2017)

i hated the fleas flying around but nice idea xD


----------



## N a t (Apr 5, 2017)

I was very 'flea'sed by how this event turned out.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 5, 2017)

Well now that the april fool's prank is over maybe the other prank should be over too... Refund me my bells please


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 5, 2017)

I think the real prank in all of this was getting us to willingly buy flea collectibles....


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 5, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> I think the real prank in all of this was getting us to willingly buy flea collectibles....



Haha good point - I doubt so many people would have bought them without the prank. I would have, but it would normally have quite a niche market lol.


----------



## N a t (Apr 5, 2017)

amanda1983 said:


> Haha good point - I doubt so many people would have bought them without the prank. I would have, but it would normally have quite a niche market lol.



I dunno, the prank really made it, but I love bugs and animals, and a flea is just cute and silly. I def woulda bought tons of the lil buggers regardless. An army of flea collectibles is comedy gold in my book.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 7, 2017)

I wasn't fooled because the only thing I saw was the fleas falling down the page but I knew what day it was. I missed everything else. Did not see the broken images or argument. Also, I missed being able to buy a flea. I'm starting to feel like I wasn't even here.


----------



## N a t (Apr 12, 2017)

Huehuehue the thread remains open. When will it close? Only the fleas know.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 12, 2017)

Easter!


----------

